# Recommended tackle for Cobia



## CurtisJet

With the Cobia migration fast approaching, I'm wondering if I've got the right tackle for the job. I'm sure everyone has their favorite, but is there a generally accepted "level" of tackle? What's too big? What's too small? What's the best length and weight of rod? Line weight, mono or braid? Your favorite reel type and why? I've always gotten lucky to be invited on charters with friends and didn't really need to know, but am now venturing out to try and learn more. The freshwater fishing I've done doesn't require nearly the variety of tackle required for saltwater, so I'm trying to figure out what sort of equipment will give me the most potential for the money. Thanks in advance for any help you guys can offer. We're looking at Easter weekend right now, and I'm sure I'll have more questions as the time approaches!


----------



## lobsterman

I have an 8' 15 to 30 # spinning rod with a Shimano Spheros 12000 and 30 # line. Deadly on just about anything that swims.


----------



## Chris V

I would use heavy spinning or baitcasting gear spooled with either 25-30lb. mono or 50lb. braid (I prefer braid). Match the reel with a 8-9ft. medium heavy action rod built on an E-glass or glass/composite blank. Most local shops carry rods designated specifically for this type of fishing and often have rod/reel combos ready during the spring. A good cobia setup will usually run you about 250-350 bucks. You can get a combo for less a setup of any quality will be in this range or even higher depending on how much you want to spend.


----------



## true-king

If fishing on the boat I'd prefer 30# mono, but the on the pier 50# braid.


----------



## Linkovich

> *true-king (3/2/2009)*If fishing on the boat I'd prefer 30# mono, but the on the pier 50# braid.


Just curious, but why mono over braid for boat fishing?


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *Linkovich (3/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *true-king (3/2/2009)*If fishing on the boat I'd prefer 30# mono, but the on the pier 50# braid.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, but why mono over braid for boat fishing?
Click to expand...

You usually don't have to cast as far, and I'm guessing he doesn't want braid wrapped around his props.


----------



## true-king

Yeah, the distanceor the strengthisn't really needed. I've got braid on my rod though, since I will use it on boththe pier and the boat.


----------



## lobsterman

There are alot of Charter Boats that still won't allow braid on their boat, because it is a bear to get off of the props and shafts.


----------



## Chris V

Yeah braid is very unforgiving and besides the problems that can arise should it get caught in a prop, it can cut hands easily and most simple and fast knots that work well in mono do knot work with the slippery braid. Cost is also a huge factor on a charter boat, its not very economical to fill 50 rods with braid.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

get u a shimano tekota 600 or 700 on a saltiga rod. spool er up with either 60lb PP or 30lb mono and let er rip. this is a good setup for all around cobia fishing. it is also just a good all around "boat rod" for everything from snapper to aj's. you can jig all day with this combo and it wont wear you out like heavier setups will. this combo is easy to cast as well, and is pretty damn economical. just my .02


----------



## ateupwitit

I use aOkuma Salina 65spinning reel and 7' Tsunami 15-40# rod you can buy itat Wally World approx $150, 50-65# power pro with a 50-60#fluorocarbon leader about 4'-5'. I live in MS and rig and bouyhop for cobia and anchor up on the sand bars as well. I use braid to apply more drag around the rigs. my two pennies added. I know its a cheap setup but it works great with very little upfront cost.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

ateupwit it. im from biloxi where do yall fish out of?


----------



## Travis Gill

9ft rod with wire guides and a Van Staal or other large spinning reel with 30lb mono and a 50lb leader from the boat. From the pier I use the same setup except a little stiffer rod and 50lb braid for distance


----------



## ateupwitit

mostly out of pascagoula at bayou cassotte (I just sold my boat though) but I fish with some guys out of Dauphin Island as well, what about you?


----------



## EAT_SLEEP_FISH

REEL FUN HAS PENN SETUP THAT WOULD WORK GREAT, I BELEIVE ITS A 750 WITH A PENN RODD FOR I BELEIVE 139.99....I JUST GOT AN 8FT KEY LARGO AND A PENN 750 AND THATS WHAT I USE FOR COBIA WITH 30# MONO....WORKS GREAT


----------



## L/D Max

Anyone had any luck woth orange surgical tube rig or orange jigs this year, or is it all eels so far???


----------



## Reel Rhythm

Eels seem to be in good supply @GB Bait & Tackle,

& the cobes, they just like the scent I guess so, I'm betting on the live stuff.


----------



## kingling

orange jigs work great

i use a 9 ft heavy action rod with a penn 706 with either 25lb suffix mono[boat] or 50lb power pro


----------



## kingling

0but im going catch at leastone this year if not more

how many have you caught

also what do you use, im sure its like azebco 808 with 50 lb ande and 2 oz walmart jig


----------



## nb&twil

why does it matter how many ling kingling has caught?? and why anyone assume fishhead uses inferior tackle. i certainly hope he doesn't use anything but well built custom rods. i've spent a LOT of time discussing rodbuilding with him and i think i can safely assume that he knows exactly what to use and how to use it. i think fishhead might have some advice worth listening to. i just hope that's the case instead of throwing out insults.

back to the question... you've pretty much got your basics covered. the most popular setup is a heavy spinning reel on a 8-9' rod with 25-30lb mono, or 40-65lb spectra. some people use baitcasters, and the guys who know how, are deadly with them. Something else that wasn't mentioned too much was leader material. Fuolorcarbon is probably the most common leader. Usually in the 50lb area.For baits, circle hooks are becoming more and more common, but I have still fished several boats who throw eels and other bait on a 2/0-3/0 treble hook. 

Good luck in your hunt for the brown girls, and thanks for the thread. Always nice to see read up on what everyone else is doing.


----------



## UnderWater Angler

What oz jigs are you throwing and do you tip them with anything? I've done well with a big white grub and a 1oz jig.


----------



## L/D Max

Not looking for exact locations, but how far east of navarre beach arethey being spotted/caught? Just trying to get a general idea. Saturday isn't looking that great yet anyway.


----------



## ateupwitit

my favoriteluresare snapper slapper 5oz pink/chart or a 7oz pink/chart feather jig both tipped with squid, as far as live bait eels are hard to beat


----------



## jvalhenson

I use an old 7' custom made spinning rod that my grandpa had made 50+ years ago with a shimano baitrunner 6500 with 25 lb big game. started using this combo just bc i wanted to catch one with my grandpas old rod but quickly found out that it was the best one i had. may seem a little light but i have caught well over 50 lemonfish on this rig ranging from 25in fish to 65lb fish and all were handled with little problem. it will really bow up and put lots of pressure for 25lb line. also like the baitrunner feature as it just gives another option to the rod.....like Sat when we had two cobes swim up to the boat then disappear and i dropped the jig next to the boat getting ready to cast to where we last saw them and one of them came straight up and blasted the jig against the motor.......hit the baitrunner switch and let her have a little freeline so i was not setting the hook with only 3 feet of line out then just reel to engage the drag and tighten the line for the hook set. fight sometimes takes a little longer than it would with 50lb braid but the fish usually comes to the boat very tired and usually makes for an easy gaff shot. also keep the ol reliable 320gti with30lb big gamerigged and ready with a free line to drop a live bait on one and usually a tld25 ready with a cork and catfish rig. for jigs use 60lb flouro leader and for freelines 80lb flouro leader but sometimes tie stright to the 25-30lb line for a tight-lipped fish.


----------

